# Best wood to spalt



## Dario (May 2, 2006)

For years I've used lots of spalted wood...just recently learned the beauty of cross-cut spalted wood and decided to embark on producing some more.

Question:  What is the best spalted wood you have ever used (or seen)?

You can list as many as you want.  If you know what makes it extra special, please indicate it too.  

Thanks!


----------



## alamocdc (May 2, 2006)

Honestly, I think my favorite is Oak burl. But Hickory and Hackberry come close. Of course, you know I LOVE anything that's spalted, but those would be my favorites... followed by Beech, Maple and anything else.


----------



## JimGo (May 2, 2006)

I have some spalted silver maple from low_48 that is absolutely beautiful, and I keep it for my "special projects".


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2006)

I don't have a favorite personaly. But a big fan of my pens took nearly two years picking the first pen she wanted. it was spalted maple. Not an average spalted maple, it was a light colored maple that caused the spalting to really stand out. it was the hardest pen I have ever finished because the wood could not be allowed to darken or the effect would be lost. I've seen more maple like it and it stands out a bit more than any other for me now.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 2, 2006)

I have not turned very much...but really love the spalted hackberry and just made a spalted sycamore


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 2, 2006)

Spalted buckeye burl []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 2, 2006)

All good choices so far, what about box elder, elm, or Holly.


----------



## slincoln (May 2, 2006)

My favorite is spalted alder burl.  []


----------



## Johnathan (May 2, 2006)

Spalted Beech Maple and Masur Birch![8D]


----------



## Dario (May 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Except for a couple names...I think I have the rest on my list to try and spalt someday []


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Thanks guys.  Except for a couple names...I think I have the rest on my list to try and spalt someday []



Dario,

You may have posted this information somewhere - if so, just post the URL if you wouldn't mind.[]

How do you go about spalting wood?  Low_48 buries it in the ground with miracle grow - some kind of approach like that.  Do you do that?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Dario (May 16, 2006)

I don't do that (bury in the ground) because Texas has formosan termites...everywhere [V].

I use covered plastic containers (buckets, bins, etc)  and do small scale spalting that way.

I mainly use shavings, leaves, grass, some beer, and table scraps...and yes rotten bananas [].

I may try miracle gro sometimes.  I have a few pieces in my brew right now and will harvest in a month or so.


----------



## Jerryconn (May 16, 2006)

This really sounds interesting, are there some detailed instructions out written for a greenhorn?

Thanks
JErry


----------



## its_virgil (May 16, 2006)

Russ Fairfield has some spalting instructions on WoodCentral. Here is the link to those instructions: http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/russ4.shtml

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## its_virgil (May 16, 2006)

Actually, I just googled "spalted wood" and found quite a few articles about how to spalt wood, what happens, how it happens, etc.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Russ Fairfield has some spalting instructions on WoodCentral. Here is the link to those instructions: http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/russ4.shtml
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## Jerryconn (May 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot Don, I am reading Russ's article now and I am going to give this a try, I have horses so fresh manure is NOT going to be a problem [].


----------



## alamocdc (May 16, 2006)

I just leave mine laying in a raised bed flower (read weeds) bed for 6 months to a year. But I'm patient.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 8, 2006)

the only spalted I have any experience with is the spalted maple... made a few early on and people went nuts over them... I also have a little bit of oak that is beginning to show some spalting... it's a tree that fell in the back yard and I cut up... no pens yet, but cut some candle holders that were spectacular.  hope the rest of the wood is as good.


----------

